# Christmas in Summer



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For a change of pace, let's have some fun while the snow melts away 

Secret Santa in June!!!

Entries are open now and will continue until May 29th.
You must have a post count of 75 or more to enter.
Gifts should arrive on June 21st for the first day of summer. 
Gifts should cost no more than $20 or be homemade. 
Entries can be PMed to me or e-mailed, if you e-mail please just put SS in caps on the subject line or it may get lost. Send to [email protected] 
Fill out the form and send to me, I will send your summer buddy to you on June 1st.

Copy and paste

Secret Santa Questionnaire

User Name:

Real Name:

Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color(s):

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:
__________________


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm game! Bumping so I can officially send a message later after chores. :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im in...its always such fun!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

What if it's home made but I didn't make it?? Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im in…..and i promise i will be good to Jill and not drive her nuts


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We have 5 entries now :lol: Where is everyone????


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I would but I'm a bit far for posting!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We got a package to South Africa last December...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everyone must be snowboarding….:shrug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

come on guys..the more we have the funner it is...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm excited about this!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Party poopers :mecry: 

Come on guys…..::woohoo::snowbounce:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> We got a package to South Africa last December...


It was difficult though! Lol


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

What the heck... we got over a foot of snow last night in our corner of the Rockies, and it's best not to fight destiny. If Mother Nature says it's Christmas then I guess it's Christmas. I'm in! :snow:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Summer Santa buddies are out!!! Please post here with a picture when you receive your gift


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Got mine today....delicious fudge.( yes I dove right in!! lol) caramel...so good...and a few pix of a very nice looking goat....wont tell who from..Ill leave that to Jill when everyone chimes in ....I do want to say thank you to my secret Santa...a heart felt ( and yummy) gift.....!! love it...I MIGHT share with the kids...maybe..lol...

ps..love the card too...adorable!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I got my "Secret Santa" box last Monday, but it's taken me nearly a week to post about it because there's a story...

First of all, I've been so busy lately that Christmas in Summer was about the last thing on my mind. I got this "mystery box" shipped factory direct from Canada, and it looked suspiciously "adult". I had a friend visiting when the package arrived and I blushed when I saw "*LUSH.COM*" in giant letters, the words, "*BOX FILLED WITH GOODIES AND TREATS PACKED ESPECIALLY FOR YOU, SO DIVE IN AND HAVE FUN*", along with a picture of rabbits (the first thing that crossed my mind was Playboy). So I set the box aside and hoped my friend wasn't thinking weird thoughts about me.

Later on I got up the courage to open it and was relieved to find it was not adult toys or lingerie. In fact, I was thrilled to find it contained some bright, delicious-smelling soap and "Happy Hippy" shower gel! (I like hippies!).

Now, to figure out who sent it... it took me a day or two to think of the Secret Santa exchange, but I realized what it might be once I started boxing up the gift I had to send. So I emailed Jill so she could contact my Santa and make sure I was correct. Sometimes my aunt and uncle-in-laws send surprise stuff in the mail with no name, and they'd just been up for a visit a few days before. I didn't want to post excited photos here and then take them down, embarrassed, when I found out the box was from someone else! But I heard back from Jill a few days later and the box was indeed from my Secret Santa. YAY! Thank-you so much to whoever sent it! Very cool! Love the smell (and so does my hubby).

By the way, the box inside the box was festively wrapped, and I wish I'd taken a picture of it before I tore into it like a savage beast, but I didn't.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

:rofl: That is so funny!


damfino said:


> i got my "secret santa" box last monday, but it's taken me nearly a week to post about it because there's a story...
> 
> First of all, i've been so busy lately that christmas in summer was about the last thing on my mind. I got this "mystery box" shipped factory direct from canada, and it looked suspiciously "adult". I had a friend visiting when the package arrived and i blushed when i saw "*lush.com*" in giant letters, the words, "*box filled with goodies and treats packed especially for you, so dive in and have fun*", along with a picture of rabbits (the first thing that crossed my mind was playboy). So i set the box aside and hoped my friend wasn't thinking weird thoughts about me.
> 
> ...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love a gift with a story , :ROFL: What wonderful gifts everyone has gotten !

I received mine today !

Thank you , thank you , thank you :leap:

I'll post pictures later today 

Got a story for you guys too , but I'm not going to share till after we all have our gifts&#8230;.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahaha! Omw. :lol: 

The lush was me, and I have to apologize, because I read through your likes and went "Oh, I know!" and totally didn't notice one of your dislikes was perfume. :lol: So I am not offended if you don't want to use - if you do have a use for it, or know someone who would, I really like Lush's products. Very nice stuff.

Ps. I told them to add a note, but I guess it didn't go through?? :laugh:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks so much ThreeHavens! There wasn't any perfume in the box and the soap and shower gel smells like fruit so it's all great! I'm not into perfumy smells like lavender, but these smell really nice! 

I'm not sure why your note didn't go through, but the lack of one made for a much better story. 

Thanks again so much!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh good! I'm glad you still liked it!


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

I would love to participate next year!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine will be going out tomorrow , promise it will reach you in time


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine went out back on the 8th, hope it made it on time for midsummer?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing here yet, I'm keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have received mine  Pictures this evening.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mines out , my buddy should get it today 
Been hurting somewhat horribly , messed myself up real good…
I still have to post my pictures of my awesome gift !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My SS buddy got theirs  With a couple hours left to spare ! :-D


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's my gifts 

I was so touched by the card and the gifts , very thoughtful and lovely gifts.
They all smell delicious , LOVE the Gummy Bears lotion !!!!!!
The black cherry lip balm is AMAZING ! Beautiful products !
Im so happy and excited to try them all 

Now here's the story…..when i first got them , i put them away so i could go through them more later in the day….Then , i forgot about them for a bit , then the surprise babies were born. But the real funny part of finding them again was i also put the samples you sent me before to try…..i totally forgot where i put them ! 

It really doesn't take much folks……i swear :hammer: :shock: :-D


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

one thing I never do any more...Put something away where I wont forget it...HA..I always forget!! Glad you like them miss Tricky!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I LOVE THEM ! I took the Gummy Bears one with me to a appointment and i kept putting it on my hands and smelling them…..mustve looked quite the weird one to the receptionists , LOL ! I guess the aroma made its way to their desk and she asked me what i was using cause it smelled delicious….i showed it to her and she wrote your website down  They all loved it and was interested in your website too. Im sure they will be ordering soon


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I got my gift! And I love, LOVE Starbucks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..thank you Laura! :hug: I did a sell today at a local farm sell spot...sold almost $400 worth of soap and lotion...I need to restock now!! its a good feeling to see it move..

Rejuvenate doesn't smell as fun but its great for Inflammation! I hope it offers you some relief!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> awe..thank you Laura! :hug: I did a sell today at a local farm sell spot...sold almost $400 worth of soap and lotion...I need to restock now!! its a good feeling to see it move..
> 
> Rejuvenate doesn't smell as fun but its great for Inflammation! I hope it offers you some relief!


That is AWESOME !!!!!! Good for you 

Oh , I meant to mention that one. Im using it daily. I'll let you know how it works ! I treat myself to the Gummy Bear one , its just delightful , lol..
I also have the other samples too


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I got a little busy I guess. Here's what I got and hopefully my package has reached it's destination. The Lavender Balm works really well. Thank You


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm glad the lavender balm works for you, Goathiker; I'll let Jenn know. She's a local lady who makes all kinds of lovely smelling products from all natural ingredients. She brought my co-worker something today an ointment that smelled just like mint-meltie chocolates, mmmm.

Now, I just received my package today, and--goodness, what you spent on the postage alone, crept above the limit suggested! When I was opening the parcel, I thought "pretty red storage jar, but why is the bail on the bottom, not around the opening?" Doh! Picture below. I have since made up the nectar and filled the feeder. The hummingbirds aren't far away; every time I wear red, they buzz me! It shouldn't take them long to find this. Thank you, Goathiker!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice gifts guys


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here, show Jenn this and I'll post more in a couple days. 
Before
1/2 an hour later and better all the time!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I missed this guys. I have been so busy with finishing school and getting my summer work set up. Looks like you all had fun!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It was tiny, but, I think it was worth doing. Even when only 5 people enter and one gets injured, everyone gets a unique gift...

Does everyone want to do this twice a year? I seem to have inherited the gift exchanges :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright, I think everyone knows who sent their package already :lol: but...

Goat_in_Himmel sent to goathiker
Trickyroo sent to Threehavens
Happybleats sent to Trickyroo 
Damfino sent to Happybleats
Threehavens sent to Damfino
Goathinker sent to Goat_in_Himmel

It worked out a bit weird due to Laura being injured and how few entries there were :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd love to do this twice a year, it was fun!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have always had a blast with you guys and think twice a year is a good thing! Sorry one was injured during the process :shades:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds like fun...and holy crow, Goathiker, I will indeed pass that along to Jenn.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jill , i also sent to Happybleats…check your notes 

Im in for twice a year


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Jill , i also sent to Happybleats&#8230;check your notes


Uh huh, I didn't see that e-mail. ::


----------

